# Belguim Browning A-R



## DuckerIL (Dec 9, 2005)

Defering to your expertise, would anyone know the approximate value of a Belgium A-5, 3" 12ga.? I'm guessing the gun was made in the late 60's ealry 70's with a 30" fixed full choke. Sorry I'm office and don't have any additional details atthis time. It is in average to above average shape. Just curious, was thinking of trading it but probably never will. Thanks in advance for your opirion.


----------



## DuckerIL (Dec 9, 2005)

Sorry I meant A-5 in the subject line.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

Don't trade it. If you want another gun, go buy it and keep the A-5

I have a Belguim made Light 12 A-5 with gold trigger, I think it is a 1945. No way I would get rid of it.


----------



## Orphanedcowboy (Feb 22, 2006)

Others are made to buy and sell

The A5 is made to keep and use, do not get rid of it, ever. Love it and it will never fail you.

I have come into 2 that came from the same person, one was a 1990 Mag 12, the other was a 1993 Mag 1 Stalker, neither had ever been stripped down and cleaned, and they still ran fine.

I have several, and while I did sell two, it will never happen again.

PM your serial and I will give you an estimated production date based on the S&V book.


----------

